# Original R33 400R for sale!!



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

I've just found a Japanese auction site that has an original Nissan Skyline R33 400R in mint condition, 7,876 kms, grade 5A....reserve 44,500 GBP.

Apparently it's still available!


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

got a link?


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Prestige Motorsport - Current Stock - V2


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

so basically what they are saying is

it didnt meet reserve at USS

so it will go through the auction again

a 400r not selling is rare, and id assume theres something wrong with it


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Some details point to this not being a genuine 400R. It might not even be available any more, seeing as it was auctioned a little over a year ago.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

is that company connected with MashaMoto by any chance??


----------



## habahaba (Nov 2, 2006)

There is one nice condition 400R for sale in Finland also:
ESV Oy - Exotic Street Vehicles

Price seems to be 49000€, which is roughly 40000£ including VAT 23%.

Allthought kilometer reading is a little high for such expensive car.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

habahaba said:


> There is one nice condition 400R for sale in Finland also:
> ESV Oy - Exotic Street Vehicles
> 
> Price seems to be 49000€, which is roughly 40000£ including VAT 23%.
> ...



Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------

